# SE Virginia's declining deer population



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

No matter what you read, the deer population in some Southeastern Virginia counties is declining. Prince George is one of them. I've been hunting PG and Surry counties for almost 40 years. I can tell you the deer population is much smaller than it was even 10 years ago. IMO it's the result of extensive elimination of deer habitat (timber cutting) and much increased pressure on deer from November 15 through January 5 from ever increasing numbers of deer chasing dogs in the woods during this almost 2 month period each year. There are no less than 13 deer chasing clubs within a 5 mile radius of my property. If this trend continues being ignored with nothing being done about it, I predict this area's deer population will continue in its decline. Some clubs have already done away with their QDM programs as a result of members whining about not getting enough shots at deer during chasing season. They've resorted back to shooting virtually anything with hair on it while not looking at the cause of their predicament. To make matters worse, the deer chasers in my area have continued breaking the law by chasing deer as recently as last week, some of it across my property. Doe deer are pregnant and have to contend with being chased almost 2 months after legal chasing season is over. One way to turn this situation around is to shorten deer chasing season until it is determined that the deer population is back to its previous levels and impose stiff fines on law breakers.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Moon, what, if anything, were you able to find out about those dogs chasing deer awhile back? I hope you reported it if only to get the number of complaints to the VDGIF up like was recommended by our esteme colleague Hokieman. I know the odds are slim, but I'll ask anyway; did anyone take a report, or God forbid, actually come out and investigate? I wish you could have caught a couple of those dogs to find out if they had valid rabbies vaccinations, city/county license's and why they were breaking the leash laws. Just so you know, if they were all owned by the same person, He/She is required to have a kennel license. Good luck to you on your property defense! It will be a tough fight.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry too hear this, But until you have video and pictures I am sure it will fall on deaf ears. It is not right that you have too do all the work. I am sure that if you do it will get attention. Send all your info too every newspaper and Tv, Radio, whatever,you might some reporter too come with a camera crew too see what's up. I believe that it will get some attention. It always the bruden of truth is on the person who accuse's the other.
I do wish you luck in finding any support you need. Video and picture would really help your cause.


----------



## Thickshaft (Mar 9, 2008)

Moon if you want this coming season to hunt where thier are no dog chasers, drop me a pm and I'll share one of my honey holes with ya this fall. You have been through war and deserve a good hunt and me I'm blessed with plenty of bow only hunting spots. Heck I can't hunt everywhere I"ve got permision to anyway.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Thick*

Thanks for the offer. I really mean it but I'm not being run away from my hunting grounds of 35 years. I hope you can understand this. It's one thing to be confronted with ongoing abuse from deer chasers and their dogs but it's totally another to be run away from it...............and I'm no runner :-( I greatly appreciate your concern and offer. At least I know some of us CAN hunt in peace and enjoy our property the way it should be for all of us. Maybe one day..........................


----------



## Thickshaft (Mar 9, 2008)

I wasn't trying to get ya to give up, Heck no I was thinking maybe we could swap hunts. I haven't been dog hunting in years:wink:


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*You are joking aren't you? *

What county do you hunt?


----------

